# My Boat



## ACarbone624 (Dec 9, 2007)

I've reconfigured my boat a few times to get everything just right


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice boat! Looks like a hawg hunter for sure. And It looks like you have all the angles covered! Awesome!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice!  . Is that a Humminbird depth finder?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 9, 2007)

Its a Humminbird Matrix 17


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool! I bought a Humminbird 525 and like it fairly well


----------



## little anth (Dec 9, 2007)

thats sweet ant


----------



## shamoo (Dec 9, 2007)

nice set up my friend


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice boat - but I notice it is missing one thing!





TinBoats.net sticker!


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 10, 2007)

What year is the motor? Lower unit looks exactly like my '62 Johnson 10.

Matt


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 10, 2007)

Its a 1961. It runs strong....great little motor.


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2007)

esquired said:


> Nice boat - but I notice it is missing one thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL! After the holidays, Im going to order some more!


----------



## Nickk (Dec 10, 2007)

ACarbone624 said:


> Its a 1961. It runs strong....great little motor.



that's sweet! I love the color on vintage motors.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 10, 2007)

Its a great little boat. I bought it last July. I painted it and I added the trolling motor, seats and the fishfinder. I made the seat pedestals to fit over the benches, and they are removable.


----------

